# T4 dose ? + help



## BigMatt (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi I have just got some T4 200mg (light green)

How would you stager the dose ?? as to not shut my system down

I was planning to use them for 5 weeks

I ask this as I have read that I should take no more than 100 mgs per day at any point.

Your input is much appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

first of i have deleted the other two post's because you are posting them in the wrong section so please try and read the sections T4 is a drug and should be in the drug section....

secondly you have purchased a pretty strong thyroid med without first finding out how to use it or the dangers of using it....i suggest you do some research first...

Why are you using T4 ?? for fatloss? as it will be pointless without first looking at your diet?

so what is your current diet?

what is your cardio regime?


----------



## BigMatt (Nov 22, 2005)

Am 1 hour cardio on empty stomach

breakfast 60 g oats

70 protein

10.30

300g chicken

sweet potato

12.30

300g chicken + broccoli

3.00

300g chicken

sweet potato

5.30

train (weights)

30mins cardio

protein drink

7.00

steak

veg

9.30 protein

bed

Ps sorry about posting on the Wong listing

+ I find the info about this sketchy & was given no option on the strength of the tabs it was the leaflet in the pack that informed me about weaker ones


----------



## poona (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL dang man! dont u guys ever get bored of eating just chicken?!


----------

